# Misprinted Book



## scranford (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey guys. I just got my W.O.T.B.S. hardcover from Lulu, and it's beautiful exccept the printing is misaligned, and the page numbers on the bottom right of the pages, are nearly clipped off in some cases. Who do I contact about a replacement EN World or Lulu. If the book wasn't so expensive I wouldn't say anything, as it is usable, but for that price it should be perfect.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 18, 2009)

We don't have any control over vendors such as Lulu, RPGNow, local game stores, etc. If they have sold you a dodgy product, you need to take it up with whoever sold it to you (all we do is license them to produce and sell you the service in question - in Lulu's case, we license them to produce, print, and sell you a book). We are happy to support you in any way you need to resolve the situation. I'm given to understand that Lulu is fairly reasonable regarding such situations, and will generally send out a replacement if they've misprinted a licensed product.


----------



## scranford (Oct 18, 2009)

Morrus said:


> We don't have any control over vendors such as Lulu, RPGNow, local game stores, etc. If they have sold you a dodgy product, you need to take it up with whoever sold it to you (all we do is license them to produce and sell you the service in question - in Lulu's case, we license them to produce, print, and sell you a book). We are happy to support you in any way you need to resolve the situation. I'm given to understand that Lulu is fairly reasonable regarding such situations, and will generally send out a replacement if they've misprinted a licensed product.




Thanks. Wasn't sure who to contact, since I bought it from the EN World store. I'll contact them.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 18, 2009)

scranford said:


> Thanks. Wasn't sure who to contact, since I bought it from the EN World store. I'll contact them.




EN World doesn't have a store. If the way Lulu presents its services as being sold by EN World as opposed to being sold by them, then there is misrepresentation on their part. We merely allow them to print and sell our IP. Same goes for the PDF stores - RPGNow, Paizo, etc. 

I fundamentally disagree with the way these stores tend to imply to you that they're just the "messenger" and that their foul-ups are in some way the IP owner's fault. They're entities licensed to sell you IP, but they should make it clear that _they_ are selling it to you and are wholly responsible for any transaction that occurs between you and they. I very deliberatley don't sell anything to anyone directly (although I do try to make sure the customer - who is an innocent party - ends up happy, even at my own cost).

The correct analogy is a local bookstore who sold you a book with soiled or ripped pages.  

So, in short, it's Lulu's fault, but I'll make sure you end up happy.


----------



## scranford (Oct 18, 2009)

Morrus said:


> EN World doesn't have a store. If the way Lulu presents its services as being sold by EN World as opposed to being sold by them, then there is misrepresentation on their part. We merely allow them to print and sell our IP. Same goes for the PDF stores - RPGNow, Paizo, etc.
> 
> I fundamentally disagree with the way these stores tend to imply to you that they're just the "messenger" and that their foul-ups are in some way the IP owner's fault. They're entities licensed to sell you IP, but they should make it clear that _they_ are selling it to you and are wholly responsible for any transaction that occurs between you and they. I very deliberatley don't sell anything to anyone directly (although I do try to make sure the customer - who is an innocent party - ends up happy, even at my own cost).
> 
> ...




Thanks Morrus...and for the record I wasn't casting blame, just looking for direction. I ordered it from this website, so I started my search for resolution here. Thanks for your support...You guys always come through.


----------

